#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] emails to hard drive

## toddp2

Hi

One of my colleagues asked me yesterday if she could move a folder within her outlook account which contains a number of emails relating to a particular subject to her hard drive.

I'm sure I have done this before but for the life of me I can't remember.

Any help would be good as I said I knew how to do this.

Thanks
Toddp2

----------


## 6StringJazzer

What version of Outlook is she using? If she is using a desktop version, then the emails are already on her hard drive in a .pst or .ost file.

If she wants to capture a whole folder of emails as a snapshot and save them as .eml files, she can just drag and drop from Outlook to Windows Explorer.

Does she want a specific folder in Outlook to always correspond to a folder on her hard drive, so that she moves things to it in Outlook the change also shows up on her hard drive? I don't think that one is possible.

It would help to understand more about why she wants to do this and how she wants to use that folder once it is created.

----------


## toddp2

Hi

I believe it is 2010 the reason is the subject matter relates to a particular subject so she wants to read the email move the email to a folder on her hard drive then delete the email not sure what the logic behind this is.

Thanks
Toddp2

----------


## 6StringJazzer

You can also do this within Outlook by creating a folder under the Inbox folder and moving them to there. If the purpose is simply to organize things, that might be better than moving them to a folder on the hard drive outside of Outlook.

Outlooksubfolder.jpg

----------

